# Creek Chubs



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

Whts the best way to catch creek chubs ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Small hook and just about any small bait. Worms, corn, etc.
Doesn't get much simpler.


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

Depending on the amount of time you have to get your bait, the best way to get a large amount of them is to either seine the creek (also depends on the depth of the creek) or to use a minnow trap. If you use a minnow trap try using a couple of pieces of bread with a few drops of vanilla extract on it and while you are waiting, fish for them as well.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Maggets work well I often use 2 hooks and catch 2 at a time.

Catching them is half the fun.


----------

